
SuggestHN: Tagging of HN stories in which those involved are commenting? - pbhjpbhj
Would it be possible - and useful - to tag stories in which the people who made the thing, are in the company, are named in the article, or what-have-you, are commenting. IMO those HN stories are often more interesting and knowing you can contact someone involved can be useful too.<p>Currently, eg in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12126388, one has to read the comments and notice that the creator has piped up.<p>There&#x27;s a possible problem of verification of people, but it might work without worrying about that for long-held HN accounts.
======
byoung2
_There 's a possible problem of verification of people, but it might work
without worrying about that for long-held HN accounts._

I think it's a great idea, and above a certain karma threshold you probably
wouldn't need to verify, since any imposter would be outed pretty quickly and
their reputation on HN would be at risk. Verification should be pretty easy
for YC companies (whose accounts are already tagged to allow access to post
job listings).

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Well that makes 2, possible 3, of us - thanks for your comment.

